
Jeremy Corbyn wins Labour leadership contest - sjclemmy
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-34223157
======
refset
This is a brilliant opportunity for true political evolution in the UK that is
clearly already working and flourishing within the bounds of the established
systems.

I really hope the next "Director of Digital" for the party
([http://www.labour.org.uk/pages/current-
vacancies](http://www.labour.org.uk/pages/current-vacancies)) embraces open
participation and open source so that we can all muck in :)

------
glomph
Raises a bit of an interesting question on how representative democracy is
supposed to work. All the Labour MPs kind of won their mandate on the old
manifesto. If Corbyn U-Turns on that doesn't that mean the labour party
members are having undemocratic control on parliament?

Concerns about democracy aside I think this is pretty great politically. Also
Tom Watson who won the deputy position has some good positions on technology.

~~~
vixen99
Certainly the present UK Conservative Government think it's great.

